# Ammonium Nitrate



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone here have a source for the 34-0-0 prill? Farmers have gone to injecting straight ammonium. **** terrorist and drug manufacturers.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

DIY

http://chemistry.about.com/od/makechemicalsyourself/a/make-ammonium-nitrate.htm


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone? Any farmers on here? Used to buy it in 50 lb bags.


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

Why AN? Ammonium sulfate or urea are a lot easier to get.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes but only ammonium nitrate works for tannerite style exploding targets


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

U dum *** your barking up the wrong tree


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

:cop: ATF might get some for you in a STING!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

West for your information its perfectly legal. So who is the dumb ***? How the hell do you think companies package it and sell it?


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't know where to get it in large amounts but there are some cold packs that are made with it that you can buy at most stores. There are some videos on youtube too.
http://www.tngun.com/homemade-tannerite-clone-from-cold-packs/


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

JW, I was just trying to find it cheaper. It was available in 50 lb bags for like 12.00 everywhere until the Oklahoma bombing and the West fertilizer explosion. Its fun to play with but at 10.00 a pound it gets expensive.



JWHPOPEYE said:


> I don't know where to get it in large amounts but there are some cold packs that are made with it that you can buy at most stores. There are some videos on youtube too.
> http://www.tngun.com/homemade-tannerite-clone-from-cold-packs/


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Umm, those two events were about 18 years apart.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah and every bad event makes it harder to find. Home depot and hardware stores used to sell it. Its just been harder and harder to find but **** you should see how it makes that Mary Jane grow! LOL


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

It was really easy to find before the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor...


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Germans?



dwilliams35 said:


> It was really easy to find before the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor...


----------

